# Are these Electric Blue Johanni?



## Chas531 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello all, my first post here.
The stores near where i live only have "assorted cichlids" at pet stores. yuck i know!
but i am trying to piece together some electric blue johannis out of the mess 
attached are pictures of what i feel to be 1) a male 2) a female and 3) a possible juvenile female (there is a faint stripe on it you cant see in the picture)
Thanks to all who reply!

1)









2)









3)


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

1. How big is this fish?
2. No
3. No

Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos males and females are blue from birth, so the last two fish are NOT Electric Blue Johanni. The second one could be a regular Pseudotropheus johanni, not sure on the third one based on the picture.


----------



## Chas531 (Nov 9, 2014)

1) 2.5"
2) 3"
3) 1"


----------



## Chas531 (Nov 9, 2014)

Thats dissapointing i was let to believe both sexes are yellow/orange as juveniles and the males morrph colors to blue upon adulthood
Thanks for the input


----------



## Chas531 (Nov 9, 2014)

From what i read electric blue johanni females are yellow and mainganos that lookalmost identicle are blue in both sexes, you are saying this isnt correct?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos "Maingano" both sexes are black and blue from birth
Pseudotropheus johanni and interruptus ... Both have been sold as "Johanii" are yellow orange when little, males turn black and blue.

"Electric Blue Johanni" are sometimes Maingano but many/most of the mass market ones seem to be hybrids... lighter bodies with vertical markings

A good Maingano has a nice black body with nice clean blue horitzontal lines.

All of these species can be mixed up and confused in the hobby... yes, it is confusing


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Chas531 said:


> From what i read electric blue johanni females are yellow and mainganos that lookalmost identicle are blue in both sexes, you are saying this isnt correct?


I'm not sure what you are reading... electric blue johanni = maingano... two "common" names for the same fish, where both sexes are blue.

Regular johanni are yellow as juveniles, as are the adult females.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

The problem is in your use of the name "Electric Blue" johanni. These days this name is usually applied to cyaneorhabdos(maingano) or, more often, hybrids between that and johanni. You are correct that johanni has yellow females and juveniles.

I am not an expert on how to tell these species from one another, but I would believe that if you have yellow females and juveniles, then your fish is probably a pure johanni.


----------



## Chas531 (Nov 9, 2014)

Ok this species seems to be a little troublesome especially for a beginner like me, to find breeding mates for my 1) i would have to inspect the vents of similar colored johannis?


----------



## Chas531 (Nov 9, 2014)

If only a reputable pet store was available i gotta try to build groups from assorted


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

First of all, which type do you want? The ones with yellow-orange females/ juvenile or the all black and blue Maingano?

There is a store in Columbus that has okay quality Maingano (sold as Electric Blue Johanni) and also what are probably Interruptus sold as Johanni. The problem is that these fish are mixed up and hybridized so often it is very confusing.


----------



## Chas531 (Nov 9, 2014)

What turned me onto the electric blue was the color diversity (which i was misled to believe) i would like the yellow female species.what is the scientific name for them? I was planning to have them and red zebras


----------



## Chas531 (Nov 9, 2014)

Thought the yellow blue and orange would look nice as im told these species are compatable.


----------



## Chas531 (Nov 9, 2014)

Ok pseudotropheus johanni right? 
2 questions how to tell this johanni male from an electric blue,
And do the adult females sometimes have a stripe and sometimes not? As i see the pics on this site have juv females with stripe and adult female without in the glossary


----------



## Chas531 (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies im 5 months into the hobby. 7 fish no casualties!! But now that i am learning more am going to trade my fish in one by one until i have a better tank as i own alot of males atm.


----------



## Chas531 (Nov 9, 2014)

Right now i have 2 electric blue males a red zebra male which is the alpha, a female auratus, a male yellow fin acei and that juv fish in pic 3 (yeah didnt know what i was doing) but striving to be better. Tank has cycled properly and getting some brown algea but its managable and the cichlids graze on it. Otherwise i have a bumblebee catfish and a couple mystery snails that have kept all exess food bcleaned up very nicely


----------

